

Nick Campbell Presenting Server JS Platform - voodootikigod
http://www.jsconf2009.com/campbell_video.html

======
jawngee
This presentation makes me want to get all Gordon Ramsay.

Uh Uh So Uh Uh So Uh Um x 100. And it's pronounced JANGO not DUHJANGO.

Spends the first 30 minutes babbling on about search and then the big reveal
is "uh we've uh exposed an API uh to uh Lucene". No shit, really?

But the biggest WTF is that they store all of your data in Lucene. That'll be
fun when I need to do some drill down from anything other than Axiom, and just
smells like a bad idea in general.

Hammer meet saw, different tools, different jobs.

Sorry for the negativity, but man this was frustrating to sit through and
didn't really tell me shit other than this particular speaker seems a little
slow.

~~~
jawngee
My first clue should have been when he mentioned Zope a bunch of times.

------
rogeriopvl
Unfortunately the speaker lacks the skill to make a presentation :\

------
grantmichaels
each of the JSConf presentations have been exceptionally well-produced, and
I'm sure this will follow suit ...

homepage: <http://www.axiomstack.com/>

See this blog entry: [http://marcorogers.com/blog/08-02-2009/supporting-the-
server...](http://marcorogers.com/blog/08-02-2009/supporting-the-serverjs-
standard-on-axiom-stack)

... if you need to integrate with Narwhal/ServerJS ...

